# iCloud & Office 365



## vomi (13 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

suite à mes problèmes avec Calendar (iCal) et les invitations venant de Lotus Note, je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de chercher une alternative.
Est-il donc possible de combiner iCloud et Office 365 (Mac) afin de synchroniser mon calendrier entre iPhone et Mac ?


----------



## Aliboron (13 Mai 2014)

Non. Outlook 2011 n'est pas compatible avec les protocoles CalDAV et CardDAV qu'utilise iCloud. Il n'y a donc aucun moyen d'utiliser iCloud pour synchroniser calendriers et contacts avec Outlook 2011. On peut même dire que, en dehors des comptes sur serveur Exchange, Outlook 2011 n'est compatible avec rien !

Dans la mesure où les dernières versions d'Outlook pour Windows sont compatibles, elles, c'est assez rageant mais on peur espérer que la compatibilité arrivera avec la prochaine version d'Office (qui a été annoncée pour la fin de cette année ou le début de l'année prochaine, selon les sources).


----------



## vomi (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

merci pour votre réponse. On ne peut qu'espérer une sortie immédiate d'Office 2014.

Qu'en est-il d'Office 365, la version online d'Office ?


----------



## Aliboron (14 Mai 2014)

Office 365 est un ensemble de services qui inclut l'installation d'Office sur 5 machines Mac ou PC (actuellement, donc, Office 2011 sur Mac et Office 2013 sur PC), l'installation d'Office Mobile sur tablettes (y compris iPad), l'utilisation des versions Web et de l'espace de stockage en ligne (si je me souviens bien et n'oublie rien). Les versions sur tablette et Web sont assez restreintes par rapport aux versions installées. Il n'y a, en tout cas, pas de version Outlook dans Office Mobile sur iPad, par exemple.


----------



## nifex (14 Mai 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Office 365 est un ensemble de services qui inclut l'installation d'Office sur 5 machines Mac ou PC (actuellement, donc, Office 2011 sur Mac et Office 2013 sur PC), l'installation d'Office Mobile sur tablettes (y compris iPad), l'utilisation des versions Web et de l'espace de stockage en ligne (si je me souviens bien et n'oublie rien). Les versions sur tablette et Web sont assez restreintes par rapport aux versions installées. Il n'y a, en tout cas, pas de version Outlook dans Office Mobile sur iPad, par exemple.



Non il y a bien une version d'outlook officiel pour iOS (iPad et iPhone). C'est l'app OWA (Outlook Web App). Je l'utilise depuis quelques temps. C'est utile pour gérer ces contact ou son calendrier, mais pour la gestion des emails sur mon serveur exchange je préfère l'application Mail de base qu'on peut configurer avec Exchange.

Pour les versions de excel, word et PowerPoint, elles ont la majorité des fonctions peu importe la plateforme, en tout cas pour la majorité des utilisateurs.


----------



## Aliboron (14 Mai 2014)

nifex a dit:


> Non il y a bien une version d'outlook officiel pour iOS (iPad et iPhone). C'est l'app OWA (Outlook Web App).


Outlook Web Access est un composant de Exchange permettant une interrogation "à la Outlook" d'un compte Exchange. Ce n'est pas une "version d'Outlook officielle", ce n'est pas une application qui s'installe sur les iPhone ou iPad, ça se consulte via le navigateur, quelle que soit la machine concernée. Ça permet la consultation de son compte Exchange quand on en a un (et que le service informatique a activé l'option). C'est pas mal, mais c'est tout.  Et pour ce qui est de la synchronisation avec le calendrier du Mac, demande de départ de vomi, ça n'apporte rien de plus (ni de moins, certes).


----------



## nifex (14 Mai 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Outlook Web Access est un composant de Exchange permettant une interrogation "à la Outlook" d'un compte Exchange. Ce n'est pas une "version d'Outlook officielle", ce n'est pas une application qui s'installe sur les iPhone ou iPad, ça se consulte via le navigateur, quelle que soit la machine concernée. Ça permet la consultation de son compte Exchange quand on en a un (et que le service informatique a activé l'option). C'est pas mal, mais c'est tout.  Et pour ce qui est de la synchronisation avec le calendrier du Mac, demande de départ de vomi, ça n'apporte rien de plus (ni de moins, certes).



Oui et non...

OWA dispose bien d'un mode hors ligne, elle n'a de web app que le nom car elle fonctionne bien sans être connecté pour la consultation.

Et là on parle d'office 365, qui est fournit dans ça version Pro avec un service de mail exchange (c'est exactement le même que outlook.com) et si c'est une version personnel je suppose qu'un compte outlook.com doit fonctionner, mais là tu me met le doute. Mais ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on a donc forcement un serveur exchange si on est abonné à Office 365. De plus même si on a un adresse du genre gmail, il est possible de configurer le webmail d'Office 365 pour recevoir directement dans son webmail Office ces emails car il va aller les récupérer automatiquement via le protocole POP par exemple.

Et pour en revenir à la question de départ, l'app OWA permet de synchroniser ces contact (je n'ai pas testé), mais pas son agenda...


----------



## Aliboron (15 Mai 2014)

nifex a dit:


> OWA dispose bien d'un mode hors ligne, elle n'a de web app que le nom car elle fonctionne bien sans être connecté pour la consultation.
> 
> Et là on parle d'office 365, qui est fourni dans ça version Pro avec un service de mail exchange (c'est exactement le même que outlook.com) et si c'est une version personnelle, je suppose qu'un compte outlook.com doit fonctionner, mais là tu me met le doute. Mais ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on a donc forcement un serveur exchange si on est abonné à Office 365. De plus même si on a un adresse du genre gmail, il est possible de configurer le webmail d'Office 365 pour recevoir directement dans son webmail Office ces emails car il va aller les récupérer automatiquement via le protocole POP par exemple.


OWA dispose certes d'un mode "hors ligne", qui correspond, en gros, à une consultation des historiques récents (sans les pièces jointes) et une possibilité de création de nouveaux messages et événements. Pratique pour faire son courrier quand on est dans un endroit sans connexion (en avion, par ex.) mais ça reste assez éloigné de ce qu'on peut faire hors connexion avec un "vrai" logiciel de messagerie (ce n'est de toute façon pas l'esprit d'un outil destiné à fonctionner sur un serveur).

Le mode hors connexion n'est pas disponible sur les iPhone et iPad (logique, vu la place de stockage qu'il faudrait pour garder en mémoire suffisamment de choses). Voir cette page.

Par ailleurs, rappelons que Outlook.com n'est pas "exactement la même chose" qu'Exchange et qu'on ne peut pas accéder à Outlook.com avec OWA (cf le deuxième paragraphe sur cette page).



nifex a dit:


> Et pour en revenir à la question de départ, l'app OWA permet de synchroniser ces contact (je n'ai pas testé), mais *pas son agenda*...


Ben oui


----------



## vomi (15 Mai 2014)

Pour étendre la question : y a t-il une app intéressante pour remplacer iCal ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Des alternatives il y en a toujours, par exemple :

- BusyCal qui se veut être un remplaçant complet au Calendrier.
- Fantastical qui est plus un compagnon de l'application d'Apple et vient se loger dans la barre des menus.


----------



## nifex (15 Mai 2014)

vomi a dit:


> Pour étendre la question : y a t-il une app intéressante pour remplacer iCal ?



Si tu as Office 365 tu peux directement utiliser leur service de calendrier / agenda qui est fournit avec et qui fonctionne très bien.

Si tu dois quitter iCal a cause d'office, alors autant tout mettre directement sur Office et pas utiliser encore une autre application


----------



## vomi (16 Mai 2014)

Je quitte iCal parce qu'il est buggé avec des évènements (.ics) venant d'applications différentes (Lotus Notes, ...).

;(

Je souhaiterais continuer la synchro avec iOS, donc utiliser le service de synchro d'office n'est p-ê pas compatible.


----------

